# How Do You Prefer Your Fries?



## The Pennifer (Jul 21, 2016)

If you're having a side of fries (french fried potatoes)  with your meal, or just fries on their own, how do you prefer them?
I love Poutine a lot, but lately I have been going for the Garlic Parmesan Fries (maybe its just a Canadian thing, but WhiteSpot or Triple O's does them mouth watering delicious)


----------



## Nicole. (Jul 21, 2016)

Fries on their own is enough!


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 21, 2016)

True words ...


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 21, 2016)

I like them regular and country style.


----------



## brownboy102 (Jul 21, 2016)

My Canadian blood tells me poutine. It may make you feel horrid for a little bit after you eat it, but when you're eating it, poutine is the best thing in the world.


----------



## Ichigo. (Jul 21, 2016)

garlic fries!! and the crunchier the better.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 21, 2016)

anything garlic


----------



## Javocado (Jul 21, 2016)

Garlic Fries are the best


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 21, 2016)

Never tried poutine but it sounds great!


----------



## Nightmares (Jul 21, 2016)

I love just normal chips with looads of salt


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 21, 2016)

Poutine is delicious, although it's incredibly challenging to find gluten-free vegetarian poutine. So I usually have just plain fries more often, but I'd prefer poutine...


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Jul 21, 2016)

Unsalted.


----------



## vel (Jul 21, 2016)

garlic fries are the only things i'll eat tbh


----------



## Fleshy (Jul 21, 2016)

sweet potato fries with a dash of salt & pepper.. mmm amazing. I just had some today, they'll always be my favorite fries


----------



## p e p p e r (Jul 21, 2016)

Belgian frites or steak cut fries are the best - they have to be very crispy & are great with mayo, malt vinegar or ranch dressing


----------



## mogyay (Jul 21, 2016)

doused in mayonaise


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 21, 2016)

I put regular, but I sometimes prefer what's commonly referred to as "curly fries' or "cajun fries" in the USA, they're pretty standard on the menu at most sit down restaurants re fries, they're typically crispy and seasoned with cayenne and/or paprika.

I've never had poutine, but I'm going to try some when hockey season starts back up and I make it to a game.

I haven't seen parmesan-garlic fries before, although that's a tasty sauce option commonly seen in the States for chicken wings or even pizza or bread sticks. 

I love dipping fries in a mixture of ketchup and mayonaisse, which around here we call mayu-kitchu, lol.


----------



## Kevinnn (Jul 21, 2016)

*Poutine*


----------



## Aquari (Jul 21, 2016)

a bit soggy and mushy on the inside


----------



## Aniko (Jul 21, 2016)

I should say poutine since I'm from Quebec but no....not really my thing 
I like crispy fries with lot of different sauces (mayo-Dijon, mayo-curry, mayo-harissa, sriracha, mayo-raifort etc)


----------



## cornimer (Jul 21, 2016)

Sweet potato fries helped my entire class survive senior year.


----------



## Bwazey (Jul 21, 2016)

Cajun fries, all the way! I used to eat them a lot when I waitressed. 

Bless their existence.


----------



## Miii (Jul 21, 2016)

Regular extra crispy fries or sweet potato fries with cinnamon and caramel.


----------



## Licorice (Jul 21, 2016)

Fries are beautiful just the way they are


----------



## maekii (Jul 21, 2016)

Normal fries, but I prefer them cold and extra salty.


----------



## Mints (Jul 21, 2016)

i like them crispy with a sprinkle of pepper and a dash of garlic


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jul 21, 2016)

I like the regular but especially crispy and with ketchup


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm not sure if there are others but The Humble Potato in the LA area had the best fries ever.. it has parmesan with bits of shredded seaweed sprinkled on it c: there's also this special dipping sauce they have, a home-made hollandaise I think.


----------



## Corrie (Jul 22, 2016)

Poutine for sure. Every Friday, last semester, I had an 8am class. One of the big motivators were that I had poutine at 9am during break. XD


----------



## Marii (Jul 22, 2016)

I'm voting poutine, even though I'm not Canadian, and never even had poutine - but who can say no to CHEESE AND GRAVY? Yum yum yum.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bwazey said:


> Cajun fries, all the way! I used to eat them a lot when I waitressed.
> 
> Bless their existence.



I love cajun fries from Five Guys, omg. I always get 'em and share with the bf haha


----------



## Greninja (Jul 22, 2016)

Just regular good ole fries with a good dipping sauce!


----------



## pandapples (Jul 22, 2016)

As long as they're crunchy and salty mmm


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 22, 2016)

If they have them sweet potato tots are my favorite. Nothing beats those yummy crispy little nuggets of sweet potatoes. <3 And they also go so well with a large array of sauces. I will sometimes get normal fries, but not always.


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 22, 2016)

Marii said:


> I love cajun fries from Five Guys, omg. I always get 'em and share with the bf haha



havent had their cajun, but I agree that Five Guys has the best french fries around, fresh cut, peels still on, you can get ketchup, mayo, and/or malt vinegar on the side.

(altho like Pepper said, steak fries are the very best but no fast food joint has them that i can recall)


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 22, 2016)

King Dad said:


> havent had their cajun, but I agree that Five Guys has the best french fries around, fresh cut, peels still on, you can get ketchup, mayo, and/or malt vinegar on the side.
> 
> (altho like Pepper said, steak fries are the very best but no fast food joint has them that i can recall)


I know ... Omg ... Fresh cut, peels still on, malt vinegar and salt!!


This guy we all call The Fries Guy puts his stand out in the summer and for all local parade/events and makes an absolute killing! There are always long lineups, but it's worth the wait!


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 22, 2016)

Oh man decisions. I looove garlic parm fries best but chili cheese has its time and place too. Love onion rings as well!


----------



## xiaonu (Jul 22, 2016)

Regular- Prefer skinny shape and somewhat soggy with crunchy tips D: Idk why
Seasoned- Cajun fries


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Jul 23, 2016)

I like them really salty or with cheese....love cheesy chips. Or seasoned curly fries are also great


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 23, 2016)

garlic chips are a thing? i had no idea until now but they sound good and i wanna try em

anyway, i prefer regular ones with just salt.


----------



## Shawna (Jul 23, 2016)

Regular, but curly fries are my absolute fave!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 23, 2016)

I'll eat them almost any way, but regular and seasoned are my two main favorites.


----------



## Gregriii (Jul 23, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> I love just normal chips with looads of salt



CUZ YOUR SALTY HAHAH #ROASTED


----------



## drowningfairies (Jul 23, 2016)

Sour cream and cheese on fries are the best way to go.


----------



## jiny (Jul 24, 2016)

i like normal fries. but the animal style fries from in n out are so good


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 24, 2016)

kianli said:


> i like normal fries. but the animal style fries from in n out are so good


I had to look this one up and I must admit, it does sound delicious ... So, since I can't indulge in them where I live, I thought I would try and make my own ... I found a site with the copy cat recipe and how to! Lol ... I am def going to try it ... Might be a flop ... We'll see 


Spoiler: HOW TO MAKE YOUR OWN IN-N-OUT ANIMAL FRIES



_Quoting from the site _
Without a doubt, many East Coasters have always wanted to try In-N-Out after hearing all the hype from friends and celebrities. Growing up in California, I always took it for granted and just saw it as another fast food place I?d go to once in a while. Having been away from home for a while now, I am starting to miss the restaurant. ...
My favorite item at In-N-Out isn?t even on their menu. It?s actually on their secret menu ? the Animal Fries. 
The Animal Fries are essentially fries topped with melted American cheese, grilled onions and In-N-Out?s signature spread. Not only are these fries ridiculously good, but you feel like you just ordered something that only a privileged few actually know exists. These fries are out of this world. For this reason, I will share with you my attempt to replicate this infamous menu item.

15 minutes Cook time: 15-20 minutes Total time: 30-35 minutes
Ingredients: Russet potatoes American cheese Sweet onions Mayonnaise Ketchup Sweet relish







Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 450?F. You?re more than welcome to deep-fry the potatoes, but I figured that most don?t own a deep fryer, and baking is a healthier alternative.
2. Slice potatoes into thin French fry-sized strips (you can slice them as thin or as thick as you would like).
3. Dice onions.
4. Place potatoes in a greased baking pan and bake for 15-20 minutes, until potatoes are golden brown.
While potatoes are cooking, saut? onions over low-medium heat until slightly caramelized.
6. Mix ketchup, mayonnaise and relish to create a spread with a similar texture to Thousand Island dressing. I use 2 tablespoons of mayonnaise mixed with 1 tablespoon of ketchup and ? a tablespoon of relish, but as with all recipes, adjust to taste.
7. When fries are cooked, put American cheese on top of fries and microwave for about 20-30 seconds or until cheese is melted.
8. Sprinkle saut?ed onions on top of melted cheese and fries.
9. Put spread on top of fries. Dig in.


----------



## LunarMako (Jul 26, 2016)

Thin, crunchy, salty and with ketchup!


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

All of em except sweet potato fries


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 26, 2016)

the hell is poutine?


----------



## Xerolin (Jul 26, 2016)

LambdaDelta said:


> the hell is poutine?



Canadian fries
French fries with brown gravy and cheese curds and other toppings, really good


----------



## Chicha (Jul 26, 2016)

I love potatoes so fries are great.  I've never had poutine but it sounds good tbh! I'm kinda craving sweet potato fries rn


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 26, 2016)

Xerolin said:


> Canadian fries
> French fries with brown gravy and cheese curds and other toppings, really good



>brown gravy




I don't think I really have a preference, though **** adding ketchup to already heavily salted fries


----------



## MochiACNL (Jul 26, 2016)

Curly fries w ketchup? 'murica ^^


----------



## wassop (Jul 26, 2016)

curly friessss but poutine and garlic parm are great

can you imagine garlic poutine curly fries though


----------



## Flaming_Oceans (Jul 26, 2016)

The regular are the best.


----------



## CometCatcher (Jul 26, 2016)

I really like regular fries, but fries taste really good when they're seasoned with salt or garlic. A lot of things taste good when you put garlic on them.


----------



## namiieco (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm from the uk so... Potato ones.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jul 27, 2016)

i like my fries seasoned with whatever seasoning there is. i remember last time when my McDonald introduced seaweed shaker fries i was so addicted to it i would go buy it everyday after school. like, honestly, i was surprised i liked something from mcdonald and thats the only thing i liked. otherwise, i wouldn't even eat their junk at all. theres so much more better food out there.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 27, 2016)

Spear said:


> i like my fries seasoned with whatever seasoning there is. i remember last time when my McDonald introduced seaweed shaker fries i was so addicted to it i would go buy it everyday after school. like, honestly, i was surprised i liked something from mcdonald and thats the only thing i liked. otherwise, i wouldn't even eat their junk at all. theres so much more better food out there.


I've never heard of those! I wonder if it was just in certain locations ... Like their McLobster burger in the eastern provinces of Canada!? I really want to try one!  ... (Oh, just looked it up ... Supposed to be their answer to the demand for healthier fries 
"All Natural Fries" with skin and sea salt)

- - - Post Merge - - -



LambdaDelta said:


> >brown gravy
> 
> View attachment 178309
> 
> ...



Don't knock 'em til you've tried 'em 

This is for you and King Dad .... Lol


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 27, 2016)

do they ever make fries "all dressed" like the potato chips up there, eh?


----------



## Milleram (Jul 27, 2016)

I like just regular french fries but I tend to put weird stuff on them. For years I've been eating them with mayonnaise, but lately I've been putting honey mustard on them, and that's pretty good too.


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jul 27, 2016)

Wow. I haven't had poutine since i moved to the US. Can't believe I forgot how good it is. I'd choose it over regular fries any day. . . except saturday.


----------



## Soda Fox (Jul 27, 2016)

I love yams.  Definitely chose sweet potato fries!


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Jul 27, 2016)

I didn't know those other things were a thing. Even onion rings I've only heard of because of American shows on the telly.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 28, 2016)

King Dad said:


> do they ever make fries "all dressed" like the potato chips up there, eh?


You know, I'm sure they do, but I haven't personally had any ... Wendy's makes Ghost Pepper fries and some menus I searched under had different variations on poutine, but aside from that and the garlic Parmesan, I am uninformed and  uninitiated (is that even a word!) lol


----------



## radical6 (Jul 28, 2016)

i like em curly


----------



## King Dorado (Jul 28, 2016)

dreamingofneverland said:


> Wow. I haven't had poutine since i moved to the US. Can't believe I forgot how good it is. I'd choose it over regular fries any day. . . except saturday.



why? do you take a gravy fast on Saturdays??


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Jul 28, 2016)

King Dad said:


> why? do you take a gravy fast on Saturdays??



who knows ;b


----------



## The Pennifer (Jul 29, 2016)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I didn't know those other things were a thing. Even onion rings I've only heard of because of American shows on the telly.


I just had some awesome onion rings at Red Robins in Victoria BC yesterday ... Mine were as a side for my burger, but this tower they serve as an appie is pretty amazing!


----------



## Trip (Jul 29, 2016)

regular not even sure what the other ones are


----------



## Charlise (Jul 29, 2016)

Truffle Fries <3 <3 <3


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

Aww, poutine is losing. I really like poutine, my favorite way to eat fries. All that gravy and cheese that makes the fries taste awesome. c:


----------



## AvengerOfHyrule (Jul 29, 2016)

Seasoned exactly as they are from Arbys. Curly and delicious. But regular fries loaded with sour cream, cheese and bacon is also verrry good.


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 2, 2016)

Sweet potato fries!! Sweet potato is best potato <3


----------



## Acruoxil (Aug 2, 2016)

Regular works for me


----------



## xara (Aug 2, 2016)

Regular, and only regular. 

I feel ashamed to say this, but I've lived in Canada all my life, and I've never even tried poutine lmao


----------



## Halloqueen (Aug 2, 2016)

Regular for me. I was unaware that garlic fries were a thing until coming across this thread, so I'll have to see if I can find some somewhere. They sound pretty good.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Aug 2, 2016)

I like my fries extra crispy with lots of salt... so basically the delicious but unhealthy way to eat fries xD


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 3, 2016)

No food posts! Please! I wanted a lox bagel, and now I want french fries.


----------



## Limon (Aug 3, 2016)

I like all kinds of fries except for the sweet potato ones. I didn't know poutine existed until it was mentioned in this poll.


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 3, 2016)

L3M0N5 said:


> I like all kinds of fries except for the sweet potato ones. I didn't know poutine existed until it was mentioned in this poll.


Heh ... Poutine is very, very yummy!! 
This meme doesn't mention the cheese ... It's gotta be a really good, squeaky mozzarella type cheese curd


----------



## LilithLovoski (Aug 3, 2016)

I like all of the ones I know. Sweet Potato is my favourite by far, especially with a little spicy mayo. Poutine is worth it for only a few mouth fulls though, the salt content is insane for me and I turn bright red if i eat too much haha! These garlic fries intrigue me, I've never heard of them. Are they a west coast kind of thing like garlic fingers is an east coast thing?


----------



## Chris (Aug 3, 2016)

I don't care as long as they are covered in melted cheese.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 3, 2016)

Also if I eat my fries alone, I like them salty. With ketchup, and some other stuff. I love fries!


----------



## radioloves (Aug 3, 2016)

I like all of the above! but I usually just dip mine in ketchup. Sometimes I order poutine ... Ahh I feel so hungry now


----------



## Kevinnn (Aug 3, 2016)

This thread is still alive huh I'm not complaining

*Poutine*


----------



## Tiny Kitten (Aug 3, 2016)

So I got this from my mom but i love lightly salted fries with mayo, its super unhealthy but I love it, it's SO good. It sounds gross but I highly recommend it just once.


----------



## Pecansalad (Aug 3, 2016)

Any fries are good fries.


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 4, 2016)

Tina said:


> I don't care as long as they are covered in melted cheese.


I'm with you on that one! ... just about anything is better covered in melted cheese ♥ ♥ ♥

Here is something ... anyone else heard of this? ... my niece loves to dip her MacDonald's fries in ice cream!!!


----------



## Peony (Aug 4, 2016)

The Pennifer said:


> I'm with you on that one! ... just about anything is better covered in melted cheese ♥ ♥ ♥
> 
> Here is something ... anyone else heard of this? ... my niece loves to dip her MacDonald's fries in ice cream!!!



That's a big thing where I live to make bad fries better. Dipping them in pudding, frosties, and ice cream make them taste like a funnel cake.


----------



## RockingOmega (Aug 4, 2016)

Onion rings are the best! But if I had to choose, I'd eat In-n-Out's animal style fries.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Aug 5, 2016)

I love my fries either extra salty or seasoned with garlic.
or both


----------



## Discord (Aug 5, 2016)

I like my fries either salted, seasoned, or curly.


----------



## oath2order (Aug 11, 2016)

I just like to eat them.


----------



## Heyden (Aug 15, 2016)

soggy fries with a ****load of salt


----------



## Antonio (Aug 15, 2016)

I prefer my French Fries cooked..


----------



## Kitty2201 (Aug 17, 2016)

Mostly just plain, or sometimes with gravy


----------



## seliph (Aug 17, 2016)

I love all fries I don't discriminate unless they're too salty


----------



## Greggy (Aug 17, 2016)

Potato fries are good on their own! I like dipping regular fries in ketchup, mayo, mustard, cheese, and vanilla ice cream. Seriously, plain, lightly salted fries match with almost anything.

Sweet potato fries are also good when they're baked. I don't like sweet potato fries drizzled in brown sugar, even though it's the common way to cook sweet potato fries in my place.


----------



## Aquari (Aug 17, 2016)

"i think potatoes are the secret ingredient to fries!"

*deep exhale*


----------



## Romaki (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm a fan of basic fries.


----------



## reririx (Sep 4, 2016)

ANY KIND! I JUST LOVE FRIESSSSSSS T___T

And potatoes. I love potatoes. Potatoes in every shape and form. Ugh. I'm hungry!


----------



## Cailey (Sep 5, 2016)

regular with a side of buttermilk ranch. 

maybe even some chives & melted cheese on top c:


----------



## Squidward (Sep 5, 2016)

I honestly love fries so much, I don't care, just give me fries


----------



## Psydye (Sep 5, 2016)

I like fries by them self, done any which way, or pretty much w/ anything.


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

Squidward said:


> I honestly love fries so much, I don't care, just give me fries



YES

- - - Post Merge - - -



Psydye said:


> I like fries by them self, done any which way, or pretty much w/ anything.



ANOTHER YES

Fries and potatoes are sacred.


----------



## creamyy (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

creamyy said:


>



YESSS COME INTO MY STOMACH AND THEN GO INTO MY THIGHS
Tbh I feel McDonalds and A&W have the best fries :c
And shake shack ^^


----------



## creamyy (Sep 5, 2016)

reririx said:


> YESSS COME INTO MY STOMACH AND THEN GO INTO MY THIGHS
> Tbh I feel McDonalds and A&W have the best fries :c
> And shake shack ^^



AGREED. 
Y'all can say what you want about McDonalds but imma eat it all.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 5, 2016)

creamyy said:


>



I don't think I've seen that many French fries in my life.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 5, 2016)

regular french fries with french fries spice on them ;]


----------



## Franny (Sep 5, 2016)

wait wha why do we have 2 fries threads


----------



## Nizzy (Sep 5, 2016)

I love fries never had poutine but I would like to try


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Sep 5, 2016)

i like them alone. not even ketchup or anything on them. but seasoning is so good sometimes holy


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 5, 2016)

Regular fries with salt and ketchup.


----------



## Togekid (Sep 5, 2016)

Curly fries are my all time fave, but I have a soft spot for seasoned as well.


----------



## Shatto (Sep 5, 2016)

I love ALL fries, they're just so dang good. This goes with my overall love of potatoes in general I guess.


----------



## reririx (Sep 5, 2016)

BLACKPINK said:


> wait wha why do we have 2 fries threads



i got hungry after reading the first one so i made one ok
i love fries ;-;


----------



## Chrysopal (Oct 9, 2016)

Poutine pleasee! ^.^


----------



## X2k5a7y (Oct 9, 2016)

Curly fries (which are *seasoned fries* but curly)....So, seasoned fries


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Oct 9, 2016)

Depends where they're from cause to me every fry tastes different depending on who cooks them. Like BK and McD for example both have "regular" fries, but BK tastes better. 

But typically I prefer chili cheese fries or Parmesian & Herb fries


----------



## Kurashiki (Oct 9, 2016)

sweet potato fries


----------



## N a t (Oct 9, 2016)

I like regular French fries because they're better for dipping in things c:


----------



## bigger34 (Oct 9, 2016)

Regular, but I love 'em salty.


----------



## sylviabee (Oct 9, 2016)

I cannot choose... I was just talking about my love for sweet potato fries last night, but now OP has me thinking of seasoned fries.. YUM


----------



## Lightspring (Oct 9, 2016)

I like them plain. Or with ketchup...


----------



## ellsieotter (Oct 9, 2016)

poutine is my fav! sweet potato fries are also so good


----------



## Believe (Oct 9, 2016)

I like mine like I like my men: long and french *_*


----------



## mintellect (Oct 9, 2016)

Just regular fries. Perferably with lots of salt and drenched in oil.


----------



## Skyzeri (Oct 10, 2016)

Chick-Fil-A waffle fries with Polynesian sauce pls


----------



## Samansu (Oct 10, 2016)

Nomnom seasoned fries! ^-^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 10, 2016)

I can't choose...so I just voted for all of 'em!  That is, except the Poutine one...I've don't think I've tried it before, but I would love to try it someday. Also, I don't think I've tried parmesan garlic fries before...man, this is making me hungry.


----------

